# Appointment made!



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has his appointment with the groomer at 10am on Saturday! :w00t:

Make sure I don't back out :blush:

I went with a mobile groomer that has groomed Amber before(and was her fave out of all the groomers she's been to).

Now, I need to decide on a puppy cut!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! I'm soooo looking forward to his new 'do! I'm sure Milo will work it!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am soooooooooooo nervous!

I'm worried that Milo will get scared or that I won't be happy with his cut!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::Waiting::chili::chili:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't be nervous! Milo will look adorable no matter what!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Milo will look like puppy again - he'll look adorable, the hair will always grow back - I think about how I feel when I let my hair grown out too long - after a cut, I feel a little sassy -(grin) So "sassy" it up Milo!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili::Waiting::chili::chili:


LOL! 



moshi melo said:


> Don't be nervous! Milo will look adorable no matter what!!


aw thanks 



Sandcastles said:


> Milo will look like puppy again - he'll look adorable, the hair will always grow back - I think about how I feel when I let my hair grown out too long - after a cut, I feel a little sassy -(grin) So "sassy" it up Milo!


hehe - I think he will love it! I am a little worried about him being cold as its freezing here at the moment but I have a few pairs of warm PJ's and some sweaters for him


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was really nervous too. It was a shock when I first saw Lola but I liked it straight away, she looked so skinny. I do miss seeing the beautiful flowing coat, but it does look really cute short too. A 1000 times easier to keep


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I was really nervous too. It was a shock when I first saw Lola but I liked it straight away, she looked so skinny. I do miss seeing the beautiful flowing coat, but it does look really cute short too.* A 1000 times easier to keep*


Thats what I like to hear!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

30 mins!!!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

okay, wow - the groomer just texted 5 mins before he's due to be here and said he has to reschedule for next week - wtf?? 

I've been looking forward to getting Milo's hair cut all week!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how disappointing...5 minutes is not acceptable notice - unless there was an emergency of some sort.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maglily said:


> how disappointing...5 minutes is not acceptable notice - unless there was an emergency of some sort.


exactly - if there was an emergency then thats fine, obviously he wouldn't have known - so I'm gonna presume thats it


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That's too bad, Orla. What does "wtf" mean? 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> That's too bad, Orla. What does "wtf" mean?
> 
> Have a good weekend!


ummm - something I can't say on here.

You have a great weekend too, Allie!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Laughing)) Richard just told me. I didn't know what the OP, DH, DD, DS or anything else meant when I joined this forum - I'm learning! I did know, however, what LOL and LMAO meant.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hehe - There are so many that I just google to find out what they are!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw man! I was looking forward to seeing pics of Milo's new cut :-( Yes, it must be an emergency so hopefully next week we'll see his new cut. Now I have a whole other week of waiting LOL.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Orla said:


> ummm - something I can't say on here.
> 
> You have a great weekend too, Allie!


now thats a good way out lol


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Johita said:


> Aw man! I was looking forward to seeing pics of Milo's new cut :-( Yes, it must be an emergency so hopefully next week we'll see his new cut. *Now I have a whole other week of waiting LOL.*


I know! It's so annoying but hopefully it will be worth the wait!

I have so many outfits I want to try on him - and post pics of course!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hummm sure you don't want to back out?:innocent: I love him in long coat:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Why do groomers never listen!?:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Orla said:


> Why do groomers never listen!?:angry::angry::angry:[/QU
> 
> I don't know the answer Orla, but I have been dissapointed too many times - - - :w00t:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Orla said:
> 
> 
> > Why do groomers never listen!?:angry::angry::angry:[/QU
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The first time you cut them down never seems to be the best. But it's a place to start.

Milo would be gorgeous if he was bald. LOL Can't wait to see the cut.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've not found even one groomer that understands the phrase" don't trim or cut around the eye area or down the snout. I'm sorry Orla. I'm sure Milo is still gorgeous as ever.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw him on the SS thread and he is adorable!!!!! Maybe the groomer thought you'd be in shock if he went shorter? Don't hairdressers go the other way - you tell em take an inch off the bottom and they take TWO?!!  But I don't understand why they cut that hair between their eyes...seems almost universal...to find one that listens and doesn't cut that hair is like finding a goldmine!! 

Too bad you live so far from Allie - sounds like she's gonna have a line around the block for her trimming services soon lol


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The first time you cut them down never seems to be the best. But it's a place to start.
> 
> Milo would be gorgeous if he was bald. LOL Can't wait to see the cut.


aw, thanks Lynn! 



momtoboo said:


> I've not found even one groomer that understands the phrase" don't trim or cut around the eye area or down the snout. I'm sorry Orla. I'm sure Milo is still gorgeous as ever.


I know - it seems to be a problem with groomers!
and thanks - he's always cute to me anyway 



maltlovereileen said:


> I saw him on the SS thread and he is adorable!!!!! Maybe the groomer thought you'd be in shock if he went shorter? Don't hairdressers go the other way - you tell em take an inch off the bottom and they take TWO?!!  But I don't understand why they cut that hair between their eyes...seems almost universal...to find one that listens and doesn't cut that hair is like finding a goldmine!!
> 
> Too bad you live so far from Allie - sounds like she's gonna have a line around the block for her trimming services soon lol


Thanks - I think you may be right. 
He did say that he usually only cuts maltese very short if they're matted - which Milo wasn't.


I forgot to say - the groomer said that Milo was so well behaved and has a wonderful temperament! 

I was very worried that Milo would freak out as he has never been left with a stranger before - and it was a stranger with clippers! :w00t:

Milo clearly really liked the groomer - and Milo is very picky in who he likes!! :chili:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I know how you feel about the eyes! I've told my groomer twice not to cut around the eyes. Lizzie will get another trim before Christmas and I'm going to give my groomer one more chance. If she cuts around the eyes again, which I really do not believe she will, then I'm moving on to someone else!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Orla said:
> 
> 
> > Why do groomers never listen!?:angry::angry::angry:[/QU
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't worry...with a face like Milo's how could he not be anything but adorable? I can't wait to see it! :Waiting:



Orla said:


> Milo has his appointment with the groomer at 10am on Saturday! :w00t:
> 
> Make sure I don't back out :blush:
> 
> ...


----------

